# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  كيف تختبر نفسك

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ملف رائع يعينك على اختبار قدراتك عباره عن 10 اسئله فقط ولكن يمكن ان تحلل شخصيتك بهم 

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=16

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------

